# Cogratulations!!!



## goldenrose (Jul 17, 2009)

:clap::clap: Congrats Dot on recieving an Orchid Digest Diamond Award for your work as editor of the GLOS Calypso newsletter!


----------



## toddybear (Jul 17, 2009)

Well done Dot!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## swamprad (Jul 17, 2009)

Congrats! I always enjoy reading your posts on slippertalk!


----------



## Candace (Jul 17, 2009)

I saw that. Congrats!


----------



## Heather (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow! Fabulous! Congratulations Dot!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 17, 2009)

Great work Dot!


----------



## Rick (Jul 17, 2009)

I saw the announcement too.

Way to go Dot:clap::clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 18, 2009)

Congratulations Dot!!!!! Must have been lots of work!!! Jean


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 18, 2009)

Congratulation Dot!! Good work!

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2009)

Congratulations.


----------



## Elena (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh wow, congrats! :clap:


----------



## Hera (Jul 18, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. It's mostly a labor of love, and a challenge for me as well. If anyone wants to see one, they are on the GLOS (Greater Lansing Orchid Society) web site: Newsletter Page


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 19, 2009)

Congrats!!! :clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 19, 2009)

Congrats as well Dot!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 19, 2009)

I learned today that Michigan Pete had a lot to do with my getting this award, and he wrote the info from which the Orchid Digest selected the portion to publish.

Thanks, Pete!!!


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 19, 2009)

Congratulations, Dot!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 19, 2009)

Congratulations Dot! :clap:


----------



## tomkalina (Jul 20, 2009)

Great work, Dot! 

At a time when many orchid societies and newsletters are declining in membership, the Michigan Orchid Society continues vibrant and involved, thanks in large part to your activities with Calypso. An "Attaboy" also to Michigan Pete, who brought your accomplishments to the attention of the Orchid Digest Corporation. You are a great example of what the ODC is trying to accomplish with The Diamond Award. BTW - Those of you who are not now subscribers to the ODC should seriously consider becoming so; this last issue was a knock-out.

Thanks, 

Tom


----------



## nikv (Jul 20, 2009)

Congratulations, Dot!


----------



## tomkalina (Jul 20, 2009)

O-o-o-ops! I meant to say the Greater Lansing Orchid Society, Dot, although both societies are ahead of the curve as far as involvement and enthusiasm.

Best, Tom


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 20, 2009)

tomkalina said:


> O-o-o-ops! I meant to say the Greater Lansing Orchid Society, Dot, although both societies are ahead of the curve as far as involvement and enthusiasm.
> 
> Best, Tom



 MOS, GLOS and AAOS (Ann Arbor) are all pretty active -- and I think we try to share speakers as much as we can. It's nice that we are close enough geographically that we can support each other's shows, also.

Thanks, Tom!


----------

